# Passing the time while unemployed



## Firehead (29 Apr 2009)

Just wondering what people are doing to pass away the day if you've become unemployed having previously been used to spending the day at your place of work.


----------



## GreenQueen (29 Apr 2009)

It's slightly different for me as I was made redundant after maternity leave.  That means I have a small baby to take care of fulltime while I try to keep on looking for work.


----------



## PGD1 (29 Apr 2009)

Here are some suggestions:

- Look for another job.
- Get fit.
- Do volunteer work.


----------



## galleyslave (29 Apr 2009)

all the above plus learn new skills, diy, network, do whatever you can do within your means basically.


----------



## lightswitch (29 Apr 2009)

All of the above plus log on to linkedin.com

You will be able to network with past colleagues who may be able to point you in the right direction for another position.


----------



## GreenQueen (29 Apr 2009)

Yep, sorry I also meant to mention doing some volunteer work in the local community.  I hope to increase my qualifications further in the next few months in the evening as well.

Being redundant doesn't necessarily need to mean being at a loose end.  I find I'm far more occupied now than when I was on maternity leave.


----------



## AlbacoreA (29 Apr 2009)

I would advise keeping as busy as possible with specific goals. 

Fitness is a great one. Get running or cycling. Aim to complete a specific run/race etc. Do some project around the home, painting etc. Have a schedule each day that you stick to. 

Its valuable time you don't have when you are working so make the most of it.


----------



## paddi22 (29 Apr 2009)

what about doing an online course? or some of the courses in your local library?


----------



## shopgirl (29 Apr 2009)

I heard an interview on the Business show on the radio and since being made redundant a group of people meet in the Phoenix Park for a walk in the morning, you can get more information on: everydayisasaturday.info


----------



## naughto (30 Apr 2009)

one word xbox


----------



## Welfarite (30 Apr 2009)

Write that novel that you have in your head?


----------



## bren1916 (30 Apr 2009)

Help out with Meals on Wheels for the sick/elderly in your locality for an hour or two a day?


----------



## picassoman (30 Apr 2009)

Can we expand on this thread and include some positive examples from being made redundant or unemployment.

e.g. redundancy might have been the push someone need to make the career change they wanted. Or as a result of being unemployed you discovered the joy of spending more time with your kids (???) or a love of gardening etc

Due to be made redundant in a few months and rather than focus on the negatives i.e. reduced income I would like to hear some positive stories to focus on.

Or should I start a new thread about this ?

-pm


----------



## g1g (30 Apr 2009)

Is it right though that you can't do any volunteer work if claiming the dole as you're supposed to be available for work. Seems a bit annoying given the state of the country at the moment, a bit of volunteer work could go a long way.


----------



## Welfarite (1 May 2009)

g1g said:


> Is it right though that you can't do any volunteer work if claiming the dole as you're supposed to be available for work. Seems a bit annoying given the state of the country at the moment, a bit of volunteer work could go a long way.


 

it's not. You can do voluntary work and claim the dole.


----------



## Black Sheep (1 May 2009)

Are these suggestions being offerred by people who are themselves unemployed or are these employed persons perceptions of how the unemployed should spend their time.

Only if you are or have been unemployed do you realise the sense of uselessness that takes you over


----------



## johnno09 (1 May 2009)

Just a thought I had lately, what about getting some work experience in an area of interest, while on dole, maybe you'd feel like you were doing something positive, getting something from it and doing something for your money which is what you're used to? 

I honestly cant say that I know what anyone in this situation is really going through. But it was just a thought that might suit some. 

Incidentally I do know someone who was in the position of being made redundant coming off maternity leave and took up a part time montessori teaching course and got a job out it (and a lot of cheap childcare)


----------



## GreenQueen (2 May 2009)

Black Sheep I am unemployed and do understand about the sense of helplessness but if you don't do something to pass the time it will take you over.


----------



## Black Sheep (2 May 2009)

Picassoman
During my unemployment I returned to education, started at a very basic level and finanlly moved onwards through VTOS and BTEA and eventually more night classes. It was very tough going with a young family and OH was unemployed for part of those years for the first time in his life. 
While I agree that this was certainly the toughest time of our lives we eventually came through it very changed people. 
I still get a cold shiver every time I hear of people losing jobs and try to give back something to those who are now where I was 8 years ago


----------

